
CEOs, space investors, researchers to discuss future of space tech at Symposium - shaantam
http://stac.berkeley.edu/sts
======
shaantam
Bay Area space enthusiasts / VCs / entrepreneurs! Space Tech Symposium at
Berkeley is bringing together VCs including Bessemer, CEOs of Leo Labs and
Astranis, and folks from industry / startups who are highly focused on
developing space technology.

Attend as a member of industry, or present product demos / recruit / meet
prominent VCs in attendance as a sponsor.

[https://stac.berkeley.edu/sts](https://stac.berkeley.edu/sts)

